# Chauvet MVP 12 video wall



## Robin971 (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I'm a light designer in the caribbean and i would like to invest in a video wall. I was looking at the chauvet MVP 12 but i'm kinda scared of chauvet products. I need somthing i can use for outdoor rentals. Interrested to hear have you guys think about the chauvet wall or another wall that would be good.
Thanks
Robin


----------



## ruinexplorer (Oct 8, 2013)

There are many options out there. What are the specs on what you need? Pixel Pitch, weight, inputs, expandability, etc.? I assume that you are looking for something that will save you on budget as your ROI may not be high due to limited rentals?


----------



## Robin971 (Oct 9, 2013)

Sup ruinexplorer. I'm looking for a 10mm to 12mm screen to use as a back drop and advertising screen. Weight is not really an issue. I'm looking to start as a back drop but expand as I start getting buisness.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Oct 9, 2013)

Honestly, if you can wait a month, LDI will be in town and I could probably take a look at their product first hand as well as other manufacturers. I haven't looked at many of them as I have only considered renting, not purchasing. I will defer to some of the other members who may have specific brand experience. 

How large of a surface do you plan on having? What do you have to drive content? Do you have a specific connection or video signal type?

Are you sure weight is not an issue? How do you plan on lifting it? Since you stated that this is for outdoor events, have you taken into account weather and how a large, sail like surface will affect the rest of your rig? The tighter your pixel pitch, the more it will be affected by wind (the 12.5mm Chauvet has 13% opening on its surface which will account for a breeze to pass through).


----------



## Robin971 (Oct 10, 2013)

LDI in in my plans. I will be there next month. I just said that weight is not realy and issue because we have a lot of trussing at disposal along with motors and riging hardware. But your right it will be a big sail. I think i'm going to start with a 9'X12' screen and expand furhter down the road. Our stage down here arent that big. we're a 37 square mile island in the caribbean just to give you an idea. lol. As for signal type i'm still looking at option. I was told to look in to the PRG media servers. But i guess LDI will be perfect for seeing all these products.


----------

